# [locale] Problèmes avec locale fr_CH (résolu)

## gulivert

Bonsoir,

J'essaie de mettre en place mes locales sur mon isntall de Gentoo toute fraiche.

Donc pour l'erreur que j'obtiens c'est ceci :

 *Quote:*   

>  # locale
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
> 
> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
> ...

 

Et en compilation

 *Quote:*   

> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
> 
> Running autoheader...
> 
> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> ...

 

Pour mettre en place mes locales, j'ai suivi le guide gentoo dispo dans le handbook, j'ai aussi ajouter à mon package.use ceci

 *Quote:*   

> sys-libs/glibc userlocales
> 
> 

 

- Recompilé glibc avec ce nouveau flag.

-  localedef -c -i fr_CH -f UTF-8 fr_CH.UTF-8

- env-update && source /etc/profile

Mais toujours rien, nada

Voici mon /etc/locale.gen

 *Quote:*   

> en_US ISO-8859-1
> 
> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> fr_CH ISO-8859-1
> ...

 

et mon /etc/env.d/02locale

 *Quote:*   

> LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"
> 
> LANG="fr_CH.UTF-8"
> 
> LANGUAGE="fr_CH.UTF-8"

 

Un peu d'aide est pas de refu là, merci d'avance ...

----------

## titoucha

Je dit peut être une connerie, mais tu as mis LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" , c'est pas plutôt fr_CH.UTF-8 que tu dois mettre.

----------

## gulivert

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je dit peut être une connerie, mais tu as mis LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8" , c'est pas plutôt fr_CH.UTF-8 que tu dois mettre.

 

 :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:   Nooon j'y crois pas, effectivement là y  a plus de problème, d'accord j'ai fait le gros boulet ...   :Shocked: 

Merci, donc résolu   :Very Happy: 

Du coup je dois recompiler plein d'applications ??? Pour que ses locales prennent effets ?

----------

## geekounet

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Du coup je dois recompiler plein d'applications ??? Pour que ses locales prennent effets ?

 

Non rien à recompiler, ces variables n'ont aucune influence à la compilation, seulement le LINGUAS dans le make.conf. Les traductions sont installées pour toutes les langues en général.

----------

## yoyo

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Du coup je dois recompiler plein d'applications ??? Pour que ses locales prennent effets ?

 Normalement non.

Peut-être la glibc par sécurité (et encore ...).

Enjoy !

----------

## gulivert

Merci effectivment rien à compiler après ses changement.

----------

